# [suche] neuer monitor



## Dario Linsky (27. Juni 2002)

nachdem heute morgen mein alter monitor kaputt gegangen ist, muss logischerweise ein neuer her.
da ich aber die letzten 8 jahre mit meinem 14" von nokia verbracht hab, kenn ich mich auf dem monitor-markt so gut wie gar nicht aus.

deswegen hab ich drei fragen:
1. was kostet ein 17"?
2. welche hersteller lohnen sich?
3. welche händler sind günstig?


----------



## Vitalis (10. Juli 2002)

Hast Du schon nen neuen?

*edit* bzw. hast Du mittlerweile alle nötigen Infos?


*edit*



> hab den computer zwar schon aufgemacht, um so reinzugucken, aber das ist irgendwie nicht das gleiche.


lol 

*edit* hehe zu spät Text geändert 


Wieviel kostet der?


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juli 2002)

ja. ich hab's nicht ohne ausgehalten, hatte schon entzugserscheinungen.
hab den computer zwar schon aufgemacht, um so sehen zu können, was dadrin abgeht - aber das ist irgendwie nicht das gleiche.  


// hab mir jetzt einen 17" von scott geholt. für mehr hat mein geld leider nicht gereicht...


----------

